# Anyone doing the supreme this year?



## Jen26

I wanted to take tricky out one last time so I thought he could retire on a high so to speak.

Ive ordered his drapes, Iv gone for Lime green to match his eyes. I hope he likes them lol

Is anyone else going?


----------



## raggs

Hi Jen, we shall be there, hope to see you there again this year too.................Chris


----------



## kozykatz

Yep, I'll be judging the cuddly toys class 

may or may not take a cat, depends whether I can afford it.


----------



## Jen26

raggs said:


> Hi Jen, we shall be there, hope to see you there again this year too.................Chris


Ill be sure to come and find you chris, you taking your little girlie?


----------



## Jen26

kozykatz said:


> Yep, I'll be judging the cuddly toys class
> 
> may or may not take a cat, depends whether I can afford it.


oooh, how does the cuddly toy class work?


----------



## Biawhiska

It says about it on the Supreme Site Jen.


----------



## messyhearts

Thinking about it only at the moment - probably not. My cat qualified for life the other week with her PC but she could get three more chances of getting further PCs before we go so I may wait. No rush!


----------



## Jen26

Biawhiska said:


> It says about it on the Supreme Site Jen.


 Oh Yeah, ooops 



messyhearts said:


> Thinking about it only at the moment - probably not. My cat qualified for life the other week with her PC but she could get three more chances of getting further PCs before we go so I may wait. No rush!


Best of luck with the other 2 xx


----------



## staceyscats1

We might go this yea but take one of Callis babies just for show  As i dont think Mo would wait that long before getting mated  will have to see how she goes if she doesnt call anytime soon then she may make it !!


----------



## Jen26

staceyscats1 said:


> We might go this yea but take one of Callis babies just for show  As i dont think Mo would wait that long before getting mated  will have to see how she goes if she doesnt call anytime soon then she may make it !!


Ill be in the bengal section so there will be no missing each other this time
best of luck


----------



## staceyscats1

Jen26 said:


> Ill be in the bengal section so there will be no missing each other this time
> best of luck


lol cool 
Good luck to you too hun


----------



## poshmog

I'm going with my NFC boy ,it will be his first one !!


----------



## carolmanycats

Well, have 3 pedigrees already qualified plus 3 HHPs we could take but are NOT taking all of them LOL. Also hoping to get the new kitten qualified and one of the pedigrees qualified as a pedigree pet very soon too, he has a WH fault so not really worth pursuing his pedigree career as he may get to Prem but could take years LOL.

So could, with any luck, be looking at perm however many we can afford and physically manage to take from 3 peds. 3 non-peds and 1 ped pet!!!


----------



## Biawhiska

Good Luck in taking lots of cats! Is there a discount if you enter more than 1/2? There should be, or at least a free catalogue or something.


----------



## carolmanycats

LOL, no, pay the same however many you take


----------



## MerlinsMum

Love the Supreme - have not been for many years, but the last time I was stewarding Household Pets and to my wonder and delight, one of my 'charges' went on to become Supreme HP - had to take him up on stage for final judging - wow was I nervous... but I cried my eyes out when he won!


----------



## carolmanycats

MerlinsMum said:


> Love the Supreme - have not been for many years, but the last time I was stewarding Household Pets and to my wonder and delight, one of my 'charges' went on to become Supreme HP - had to take him up on stage for final judging - wow was I nervous... but I cried my eyes out when he won!


Ooh, which year was that! The stewards do seem to get "attached" on the day, I knowlast year when Raffles won one of his stewarrds was soooo miffed she was beaten to it to take him up for BIS judging!


----------



## MerlinsMum

carolmanycats said:


> Ooh, which year was that!


Some time in the late 1980s... can't remember which year! The winner was Rolfe, a huge tabby owned by a vet - he'd been brought in to be pts but as there was nothing wrong with him, the vet decided to keep him! She wrote a cat book the year after - An Introduction to Cat Care by Dr. Morag Kerr.


----------



## burfy

Hi Jen
I will be there stewarding for Jan Bradley Can't take my Bo this year as she's judging the neuters so I will do the national instead.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## carolmanycats

MerlinsMum said:


> Some time in the late 1980s... can't remember which year! The winner was Rolfe, a huge tabby owned by a vet - he'd been brought in to be pts but as there was nothing wrong with him, the vet decided to keep him! She wrote a cat book the year after - An Introduction to Cat Care by Dr. Morag Kerr.


Ah, before my time, we did our first one in 1994 and haven't missed once since, shown there every year but one (which we couldn't due to circumstances beyond our control) but we still visited.

It's terrible how many cats that happens to!


----------



## Jen26

burfy said:


> Hi Jen
> I will be there stewarding for Jan Bradley Can't take my Bo this year as she's judging the neuters so I will do the national instead.:smilewinkgrin:


That's a shame, I really wanted to take my new kitten but she misses the last qualifying show by 6 days
I might volunteer to put some rossetes out or something, how did you get into stewarding? I wouldn't mind having a go


----------



## burfy

We were at a cat show having breakfast one morning and Jan Bradley was looking for someone to steward and of course Eve of ( mibaybese ) volunteered us to steward for her ! 
I have done it once before for Susan Newman I quite enjoyed it and I learnt abit about the different colours of BSH the marking etc.. Should be a cheap day out that makes a change , Might be handling one of yours and be able to have a big cuddle lol...........


----------



## Jen26

burfy said:


> We were at a cat show having breakfast one morning and Jan Bradley was looking for someone to steward and of course Eve of ( mibaybese ) volunteered us to steward for her !
> I have done it once before for Susan Newman I quite enjoyed it and I learnt abit about the different colours of BSH the marking etc.. Should be a cheap day out that makes a change , Might be handling one of yours and be able to have a big cuddle lol...........


Hope you enjoy the day, One day when Iam feeling a bit braver I might give it a go


----------



## Tinks magic

Me and Tinky will be going she will be in the PP Adult nuetuer class


----------



## carolmanycats

OOH, we are hoping to get one qualified for that this weekend!


----------



## burfy

What show are you doing to qualify ?


----------



## carolmanycats

Teesside hopefully


----------



## Vixxen

for the first time i years im not showing at it this year :| my NFC boy qualified at his first show but hes at that inbetween stage where hes out of kitte classes but not big eough/ature enough to go against the biiiiiig boys yet so i will take him next year istead


----------



## raggs

We will be there again this year too and ive also offered my help on the clubs table at the supreme so that will keep me busy, hope to see you there Jen. best wishes...CHRIS.


----------



## messyhearts

Definitely not going despite qualification to do so. Going to try for a second or even third (pending Saturday's results) PC nearer to home instead. Might go for a gander though.


----------



## IndysMamma

I got my boys entered *just* in time, both in the HP section.

Anyone decorating their pen in the theme?


----------



## MADCAT

I am going not showing, hopefully should meet some of you then  xxx


----------



## Jen26

MADCAT said:


> I am going not showing, hopefully should meet some of you then  xxx


See you there


----------



## IndysMamma

Just got my confirmation through today  the boys are entered.

_*dances around in a panic*_


----------



## carolmanycats

Me too, all 6!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## messyhearts

Good luck!!!


----------



## Alansw8

Going but not showing but friend is showing her maine coone coonaria cool runnings so come across and say hi


----------



## Tinks magic

I am now stewarding one of the rings aswell


----------



## Jen26

Just received my tickets, the excitement is really starting to set in now


----------



## kozykatz

Not taking a cat (nothing qualified this year apart from my Ocicat girl who hates shows) but am chief steward for one of the HP judges, really looking forward to it as there are loads of HPs entered this year and it's the first time for pedigree pets


----------



## IndysMamma

got my stuff through today... 7 pens between my boys... gonna be running up and down the same 28 feet stretch a *lot* methinks!


----------



## Dozymoo

I'm not exhibiting but I've just booked my tickets for this Saturday!  I've never been before but I hear the Supreme is quite an experience.
Looking forward to seeing all of your lovely cats there. xx


----------



## Alansw8

Not showing but will be there at pen 196 coonaria cool runnings with my friend shelley who is showing her main coone , come over and say hi


----------



## Tinks magic

Her highness is in pen 289 please feel free to say hello I will be stewarding in ring one but if I am about please say hello


----------



## Dozymoo

Excellent. Will definately look out for your both! x


----------

